# 89' JD 950. Starter issue



## RobertP (Jul 15, 2021)

So I've had this issue for a while, with the original starter. When I turn the key it just clicks the starter,it takes a few before it will actually turn over an start. 
So I bought a new starter and it's doing the same thing...I loosened the two mounting nuts and pulled the starter out a bit And it started right up. Anybody have Any ideas? There was no shims on the original and the new one didn't come with Any.


----------



## JDrtag (Feb 10, 2021)

Sometimes those older models can have issues with the housing or lose wires. I am not actually very knowledgeable in that area, but I usually can find answers at my local dealer. I find that C & B Operations has some great folks that have the parts and the know-how to help fix those issues.


----------



## RobertP (Jul 15, 2021)

Thanks for he the info.


----------

